# Claiming PIP Type 1 Diabetic



## Yoreel (Feb 7, 2019)

Evening all,

After being diagnosed a Type1 diabetic at 13 years old life was a struggle. Being young I rebelled and struggled to get a grip of it all. Now 24 years later my health is not the best.

De-attached retina / Retinopathy - loss fo vision in one eye.
Neuropathy issues.
Cardiovascular PADs.
Depression / Anxiety.
I get a tickle in my chest how and then near my heart so I'm quite sure I have underlying heart issues and my anxiety only leads to more stress and panic attacks.

Anyways, I'm Lee and i'm a type 1 diabetic.

Popped on here as I wondered if anyone has claimed PIP or any other benefit?
I've always worked and never claimed any sort of benefit. I still work although as a contractor so it's quite stressful and currently have no issues working. Sometimes my depression gets the better of me and I have a day off here and there to cope. I wouldn't class myself as overweight but edging there...6ft 1 @ 87kg. I cannot work out due to the pains in my legs and quick loss of energy. Back on topic - I was out of work for 6 months last year and didn't claim anything and was informed being a T1 diabetic I would at least be entitled to claim PIP.

I have the form to complete and was checking to see if anyone could advise?

Thanks in advance,
Lee


----------



## Docb (Feb 8, 2019)

I attend a couple of carers groups and have heard horror stories when it comes to claiming benefits.  On the bright side though we had a chap who really knew the system come along to give a talk about claiming carers benefits and that was a bit of a revelation.  He is no good to you unless you live near here but there may a charity near you that that either has or could recommend somebody with the same knowledge. The reality is that if you get the forms filled in using the right words in the right places then your claim is more likely to be successful without all the to-ing and fro-ing that tends to go on with this sort of claim and having someone who knows their stuff to hold your hand would be very helpful.  It goes without saying that you steer clear of anybody who guarantees success if you pay them!


----------



## Ljc (Feb 8, 2019)

Maybe the CAB (citizens advise) can help you .  I know from another forum nothing to do with diabetes that it is as @Docb says re using  the right words.


----------



## Docb (Feb 8, 2019)

Yoree, you could try reading this:
https://www.citizensadvice.org.uk/b...carers/pip/help-with-your-claim/fill-in-form/
It might give you a bit of a start.


----------



## Abi (Feb 8, 2019)

A "tickle" in your chest couldbe anxiety related. But please get it checked to rule out anything more serious- At 37 you would have to be very unlucky to have  heart disease but as you are probably aware symptoms maybe more subtle in a person with diabetes


----------



## mikeyB (Feb 8, 2019)

I shouldn’t bother, to be honest, Lee. You won’t get PIP. The PIP award is _wholly_ dependent on functional disablement. Doesn’t matter what the diagnosis is. If you have no issues limiting working, eating, bathing, getting dressed, walking, cooking, you won’t get it. Simple as that. 

Using ‘the right words’ is not an option, you’re just not disabled enough for the award.

Sorry to be so hard, but I know what I’m talking about. That was part of my job, assessing degrees of disablement.


----------



## Docb (Feb 8, 2019)

The observations above about the "right words" in the right place holds for those who might have entitlement to benefits but are overwhelmed by the paperwork.  Equally important is for someone who knows the system to do what you have done which is to tell you that even if you got it right, you would never qualify, so don't even start. A lot of time and heartache is saved that way.


----------



## mikeyB (Feb 8, 2019)

I don’t know if you’ve seen the PIP application form, Docb,  but the scoring is done on the first section, which is essentially tick boxes, with no free space for additional comment. It’s actually quite a good way to get a handle on the degree of disablement. Any additional text isn’t going to swing a decision from the evidence of those tick boxes. Some folk will need help with those tick boxes, because most people with disabilities cope with them with workarounds, and make the mistake of describing life with the workarounds, not how life really is. That’s how I accidentally got the PIP daily living award, when I was aiming for the higher rate mobility element.

And you’re right, that’s exactly why I made those comments. To save time, worry and disappointment.


----------



## Docb (Feb 8, 2019)

Not seen the PIP form, just the guidelines on the Citizens Advice web site which seems to suggest it is 15 pages with lots of space for comments. I can believe it that assessment is made on the tick boxes without considering the additional information which somebody might have spent a long time agonising over what to put and how to express it. Little wonder that PIP application stories I hear from the carers world are from people who struggle with applications. 

Did look out the forms for carers allowance and being in the lucky position of not being desparate for cash I did not bother even to start filling them in.


----------



## mikeyB (Feb 8, 2019)

Aye, I don’t need the money for sure. But the award opens doors, makes it simple to get a blue badge, and gets me a top line mobility scooter on motability. 

PIP was never intended as income replacement in any event, but just to cover the additional costs that disability brings, though it saddens me to see folk having to use it as sole income.


----------



## Paul Taylor (Feb 8, 2019)

I get PiP and its VERY hard to obtain.
I have 2 artificial hips and severe nerve damage. Plus fused disks as well.

Bottom line is, If you door bell rings and you can get to the door unaided and open it. You wont get a PiP.
No im not joking. Its a points based system based on mobility. And the nut to it is can you get to your front door unaided.


----------



## eggyg (Feb 8, 2019)

Watch “I, Daniel Blake”, an eye opener for sure.


----------



## Madeline (Feb 8, 2019)

I get enhanced PIP for both mobility and daily living. To give you some idea of the level, I have very severe brittle asthma and am on home oxygen. Even with that I can’t walk far, 5-6m then I have to stop and rest. I can’t drive as I might go into respiratory arrest, I can’t shower on my own, I can’t cook, or make toast, I can’t clean my house, or do laundry. Think of everything you can do daily, and I can’t do that, apart from use a kettle and the microwave. 

The daily living allowance I use to pay for someone to keep my house clean for me, the garden tidy, and for the Sky subscription. Sky sounds trivial, but I spend most of my time lying on the sofa and I’d go mad without it. The mobility part is spent on taxis mostly, and delivery costs as I can’t go shopping, not even food. 

I was given both immediately, no quibbling, but I genuinely have no life. Even a wheelchair wouldn’t make any difference as the drugs regime I’m on means I’m immunocompromised. Oh and gave me diabetes.


----------



## mikeyB (Feb 9, 2019)

What might give you a boost is an indoor electric scooter with a rise function, so you can reach counter level. And maybe get out into the garden without any effort. You can’t do what I do, which is zip down to the shops on a scooter, because that’s where I get all my colds.

Such scooters cost around £1200, or a tad more. It would transform those bad days.


----------



## Madeline (Feb 9, 2019)

Yeah, people are lurgy carriers  unfortunately it’s the O2 that’s stops me cooking, I sit at the table and chop stuff up, but I can’t use the hob as it’s gas, and the toaster is off limits too. 

I’m hoping to be started on Xolair when I have my next MDT meeting later this month, if it works, it’s amazing.


----------



## mikeyB (Feb 9, 2019)

I trust they will try it in a hospital setting, a few people get an allergic reaction to Xolair.


----------



## Madeline (Feb 9, 2019)

mikeyB said:


> I trust they will try it in a hospital setting, a few people get an allergic reaction to Xolair.


Yes, I go to Nottingham for my asthma clinic


----------

